# Cooling Fans



## Guest (Apr 23, 2003)

I have a 2000 Altima 4 cylinder and both cooling fans come on together and turn off together. They are very noisy and even on colder days, they both continue to run for a minute after you turn off the car. The temperature is normal. Are they both to come on together or is one a backup?


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2003)

Both are to operate together. If they are excessively noisey, then you have a problem...


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

it seems you have one of two things wrong, either the thermostat is not working properly or your coolant temp sensor is not working properly which in turn is telling the fan relays to kick on. your car's fans should not stay on unless the car is running hot. even on a hot day here in az, my fans dont continue to run after ive shut down. a bad thermostat, even on a car that is showing normal temp on the gauge, will cause the fans to run excessively.


----------



## Crazy Quattro (Mar 23, 2005)

AsleepAltima said:


> it seems you have one of two things wrong, either the thermostat is not working properly or your coolant temp sensor is not working properly which in turn is telling the fan relays to kick on. your car's fans should not stay on unless the car is running hot. even on a hot day here in az, my fans dont continue to run after ive shut down. a bad thermostat, even on a car that is showing normal temp on the gauge, will cause the fans to run excessively.



My 98 GLE with 55k miles has been running the fan really hard after i turn the car off. Im guess ing its the thermostat that went bad? Is there a DIY on how to change this? :thumbup:


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

Crazy Quattro said:


> My 98 GLE with 55k miles has been running the fan really hard after i turn the car off. Im guess ing its the thermostat that went bad? Is there a DIY on how to change this? :thumbup:


i think i myself wrote this up at one time, i cant remember... you might want to look into your coolant temp sensor. it tells the fans when to come on and if its bad, the fans will come on whether the engine is hot or not. also make sure you bleed the system well. the thermostat is very easy to replace. just make sure you drain the fluid below the level of the thermostat. then its just a matter of removing the thermostat housing and thermostat, cleaning it all, and replacing it. then just make sure you bleed it when youre done. i can do a detailed write up when i get home if you need more than that.


----------

